# Do you name your consoles?



## Zeroneo (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you actually give name to your consoles? Like calling your DS Jimmy or something. 

And if you do, care to tell us the name?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, it's DS and Wii.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's DS and Wii.


I was just going to post something like this


----------



## Zeroneo (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh yeah... this is GBAtemp...


----------



## DarkShinigami (Feb 27, 2010)

I name my portable systems my ds is little buddy and my psp is megabuddy


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 27, 2010)

PC: Computdrian
Wii: Wiidrian
SNES: SNESdrian
Neo Geo Pocket Colour: Neo Geo Pocket Colourdrian
Etc: Etcdrian

You get the picture, I'm running it into the ground :yaypspdrian:.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2010)

I know it's not quite the same, but I do assign personalities to them...not in the imaginary friend way though, that'd be crazy.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 27, 2010)

Remember how in halo the original xbox named itself randomly?

Mine called itself "Fred"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2010)

Machines are deserving of names (vehicles, guns, etc)
Electronics: not so much. 

I mean really, would you name your TV? Your desk lamp?  Your calculator? 

These seem to have no discernible personality.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2010)

I named my Wii Slyakin... : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just cause.


----------



## iFish (Feb 27, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Machines are deserving of names (vehicles, guns, etc)
> Electronics: not so much.
> 
> I mean really, would you name your TV? *Your desk lamp*?  Your calculator?
> ...



i named my desk lamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont judbe me!!! its name is sun shine!!!!!
my DS is name :my hoe
the wii is a rappist!!


----------



## outgum (Feb 27, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> PC: Computdrian
> Wii: Wiidrian
> SNES: SNESdrian
> Neo Geo Pocket Colour: Neo Geo Pocket Colourdrian
> ...



I Loled.

Well, My Wii is called "Ace"
and my Ds is called "Broken"


----------



## C175R (Feb 27, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My TV name is SHARPAY. =)
I bet you can't guess what brand is it


----------



## outgum (Feb 27, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it a Sharp?


----------



## WildWon (Feb 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's MY sex box. And her name is Sony.



Nope, but my car has a name. And her name is Sheila. (a la Red Vs. Blue)

But i feel that the given names of systems (Wii, DS, PSP, etc etc) are already capitalized and therefore decent names.

That, and i have enough real people with names. If i would start naming other things, Wife® might be a little worried, or more confused


----------



## Sumea (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, to go offtopic, some of my technological products do have names...

Now granted, these are, Memory sticks, hard drives, and iPod, what are nameable by design, and I am not calling them with those names. I am not going around my friends "let me check out that site on my Miku" - no, I say "I just check it with my iPod touch"

so, yeah, as said, my iPod is Miku, what is fun and fitting name for a player of musical productions.

Second is my USB sticks, memory cards, and such. My three hard drives are at moment by vocaloids too:
01 - Miku
02 - Rin & Len
03 - Luka

their other title goes also by 4chan lingo of:
C:\ = /g/ (technology board, my C is mostly just personal files, windows, and productive apps and such)
D:\ = /v/ - for Videogames. Self explanatory; that drive is 700 gigs and includes almost 400 gigs of PC games and pretty much nothing else.

L:\ = /a/ - 1Tb external... 400 gigs of anime and other stuff.

My DS memory cards are KBIT and OMEGA

My external USB stick is B - random - again by 4chan, the name is what it includes, random files, from a World of minecraft client wrapper to random images, some semi-important school stuff and such.


----------



## Dangy (Feb 27, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> PC: Computdrian
> Wii: Wiidrian
> SNES: SNESdrian
> Neo Geo Pocket Colour: Neo Geo Pocket Colourdrian
> ...



ADRIAN.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What...?

My DS _might_ have a name, but since it's the adopted child of my Wii, only he/she had the right to name it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 27, 2010)

I call my DS a gameboy so I can sound like a grizzled old idiot


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 27, 2010)

DS= Henk (for english speakers, pronounce like hank)
DSi=Henk the second
PC = Fred
C:/ = /b/
D:/ = /a/and/h/and/u/
E:/ = /v/


----------



## Dangy (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, I name all my consoles. I also named my fridge Frosty. He really likes it.


----------



## Dangy (Feb 27, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rocky quotes FTW?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?

Ontopic: No, I don't give names to my consoles, although I did change the name of my PSP to Nintendo DSi, for the lulz.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2010)

My DS is named Kyle. So whenever something goes wrong I can yell "Damn it Kyle!"


----------



## ToiletDS (Mar 2, 2010)

No, Just no.


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't say that I give my consoles names other than you worthless piece of shit when I'm in one of my moods. 

But I named every computer I have ever built for my self, so far i have had ;

Holly - Ahh he was a 486 with a whopping 12mb of ram and a 500 mb hard drive but it had a long life didnt fully retire him until 2000.

Hilly - Wasnt all that memorable i remember her being a complete pain in the ass but thats about it, i sold her to a friend of mine that was just starting out in computing. 

Queeg - Good old Queeg now he was a work horse sadly gone before his time when we had a thunderstorm and my girlfriend had just moved the bedroom round and she plugged him into the no surge protected socket... 

Asch - My current computer an AND Phenom II X4 805 2.50 GHz processor, 8 gb ram 2Tb hard drive, Geforce GT130, 9 USB ports ( moving up to 13 next week ) and of course the wifi card

I also had an amiga 1200 at one point too probably around the same time as Holly which was just called barry for some strange reason


----------



## Depravo (Mar 2, 2010)

No. I let the console's manufacturer do that for me.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm just glad no-one mentioned they're gonna play with their 'wiinkie'


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 2, 2010)

No, its just weird


----------



## Hardkaare (Mar 2, 2010)

I call my Xbox xbox, and ds for nintendo.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 2, 2010)

uiaad said:
			
		

> I can't say that I give my consoles names other than you worthless piece of shit when I'm in one of my moods.
> 
> But I named every computer I have ever built for my self, so far i have had ;
> 
> ...


Red Dwarf fan eh?

Also..>Amiga FTW talk to Raulpica about it. him and I love those fucking Amigas.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 2, 2010)

As a joke I did, here's the story

I'd just built a computer for my room ( It's great ) when my friend asked what I was doing, she didn't understand anything I told her and then when I tried to turn the PC on it wouldn't power up so I called it stupid in anger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then she said ''just like me then'' and that's how my computer got the name '' Hannah ''

Now when my other friend found out my PC was named after Hannah she felt jealous ( like you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) A few days later she saw me playing Mass Effect 2 before we went out to subway and she said ( as a joke ) ''I wish you played with me like that'' and then like the PC the Xbox 360 was called '' Lauren ''

Final machine is again a PC. I was on msn to both Hannah and Lauren and I'd just done a clean install of W7 on my cousins PC and they said what you going to call that, then my cousin and his girlfriend came round to pick it up and it gained the name of his GF '' Kayler ''

So there's my story, I don't actually use the names but at least they have them. Now what to call my Wii


----------



## xist (Mar 2, 2010)

Unless it asks for a name no....although my PC is called Innocent for some reason.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Red Dwarf fan eh?


That's nothing, I bet he has a pet fly called Starbug


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 3, 2010)

i think i am gona named my gameboy color, Mr Brick after reading these post.


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 4, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Red Dwarf fan eh?
> 
> Also..>Amiga FTW talk to Raulpica about it. him and I love those fucking Amigas.
> 
> ...



Actually my first car was called starbug ... it was a green piece of shit that kept braking down but I will always remember her * sigh *


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 4, 2010)

I sure do. I have cute little pet names for all of my consoles. They're pretty original too, I might add. I call them, get this, this will knock your socks off... Xbox 360, Nintendo Wii, and PlayStation 2.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 4, 2010)

My friend Amelia insists on giving nicknames to everything, so my DS is nicknamed ADA after the battle AI in Zone of the Enders. Now it says 'good morning' with ADA's voice whenever I boot up Moonshell. Is there any way to get that sound file to play when I boot up my Evo as opposed to just moonshell, by the way?

The other consoles:

- My SNES is nicknamed Homer 'cause it's turning yellow.
- My N64 is referred to as 'Captain Scarlet' because it's been painted metallic red over the years and has survived two semi serious fires and being thrown out of the window with hardly a scratch to show for it. it has danced in the blue flame, it is immortal.
- The Xbox 360 has got a rather unfair reputation as 'The Suicide Brick' thanks to my nephew blowing up no less than SEVEN of them. He constantly gives them Red Ring and various other problems.
- The PS3 is simply referred to as Chaos 'cause it looks like Chaos 2 from Robot Wars. It's also called 'you worthless piece of crap' a lot at the moment, we're having problems with everything going fuzzy for some reason.
- The Wii isn't dignified with a nickname, it's not been used enough in the last twelve months to justify any sort of identity. 
- The PSP is referred to as 'Pointless' because the analogue stick is damaged and we're just too lazy to fix it, so we sold all the games and now it's just kind of a backup web browser for me when my brother is using the laptop.
- My PS2 is referred to my my youngest nephew as 'the monkey game' because he doesnt seem to understand that I have games other than Super Monkey Ball Deluxe. He's only 6.
- The laptop has earned the nickname 'The Data Thief'. I'm posting on a board linked with piracy, draw your own conclusions.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I sure do. I have cute little pet names for all of my consoles. They're pretty original too, I might add. I call them, get this, this will knock your socks off... Xbox 360, Nintendo Wii, and PlayStation 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, how original Ace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you know you're certifiably pwnt when even Ace pwns you


----------



## Splych (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL. they aren't pets.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 5, 2010)

I call my wii a nintendo.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 5, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> My DS is named Kyle. So whenever something goes wrong I can yell "Damn it Kyle!"



i lol'd


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Mar 5, 2010)

My laptop is called Esperanza


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 5, 2010)

I name my computers with nonsensical names...
The Craptop: Compaq Presario C500
SpaceHeater: Compaq SR1110NX (Xubuntu)
Fireball: iMac Summer 2000
Treebark: Macintosh LC III


----------



## outgum (Mar 5, 2010)

uiaad said:
			
		

> I can't say that I give my consoles names other than you worthless piece of shit when I'm in one of my moods.
> 
> But I named every computer I have ever built for my self, so far i have had ;
> 
> ...



HOLLY IS A HE!?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 5, 2010)

NO
but i name my PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



however, i don't call their name out ....
i just say my laptop and my desktop


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 5, 2010)

I thought only Homo Sapiens have Names.


----------



## highanimalhouse (Mar 5, 2010)

I know what you're asking yourself and the answer is yes. The Wii's called the Octagon, but I also nick named the other ones - my 360 is James Westfall and my PS3 is Doctor Kenneth Noisewater. You ladies play your cards right you just might get to meet the whole gang.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 5, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> HOLLY IS A HE!?


You don't watch Red Dwarf do you?

In that, Holly was short for Hollister.


----------



## Raika (Mar 5, 2010)

No, I don't name my consoles. It's just too weird.


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 5, 2010)

I name my car, and a few other things around my home. 

Consoles is nothing I have a name for as of yet, but such things have to come naturally


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2010)

hmm.. If I would name some piece of hardware I would name my phone: FragAphone. (it would be awesome to frag it)


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, go watch Red Dwarf Holly is a he ( until series 3 when he takes the image of his love Hilly who is his parallel counter part in parallel universe. continuing to be female till the end of series 5 and when series 6 starts the crimson red one is missing meaning no Holly, then reappearing in season 7 as male in Nanarchy). But no Holly is not short for Hollister - Hollister was the Captain - unless you have read the books which the captain is a woman named kirk


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Mar 5, 2010)

uiaad said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But in Back To Earth there is no holly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, my PSP is called Púsp.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 5, 2010)

I named my keyboard Betsy. (had it for 7 years~)
Otherwise no.


----------



## Banger (Mar 5, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Machines are deserving of names (vehicles, guns, etc)
> Electronics: not so much.
> 
> I mean really, would you name your TV? Your desk lamp?  Your calculator?
> ...




Well with vehicles and even guns getting electronic parts, do you still name them? Or do you stop naming them because they are now electronics?


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 5, 2010)

I call my Wii, Nintendo Revolution. Because it's sounds awesome.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 5, 2010)

Most of my consoles are named You Piece of Crap. I always keep telling them to "C'mon" or "What the hell".


----------



## Rayder (Mar 5, 2010)

No, I generally don't name my gadgets, other than to call them what they are.  There are exceptions.....

When I owned the Sega Genesis/SegaCD/32X system, I called it, "The Monstrosity".

PC's want a name when you set them up.....we just use various generic names......bud, homey....stuff like that.

But that's about it.


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 6, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> But in Back To Earth there is no holly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just refuse to recognise that Back to Earth even exists - really didn't find it funny at all


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 7, 2010)

I think 'My Dick' likes it when I play with it.
Yup, my xbox really likes being played.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 7, 2010)

yup


----------



## myuusmeow (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't, but my parents have

DSL - The little white thing
PS2 - P2 Station
PC - Pamputer


----------



## Elritha (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope. I did name my laptop and pc similar names just to continue on a certain theme. I don't actually refer to them as that though.


----------



## Lelouch (Mar 7, 2010)

PSP - Lelouch
DS - C.C.
PC - Haruhi

lol sad..


----------



## rikuumi (Sep 7, 2010)

Fuck you people are nuts..


----------



## redact (Sep 7, 2010)

maybe if i had multiple of the same model...


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't name them, but every console that I owned is called a Nintendo by my parents.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 7, 2010)

DS- DSey
PS2- PS2ey
Gameboy- GBAey
Computer- Computerey

I like "ey" a lot.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2010)

My dad calls everything a DS

My ipod touch is called "Alidsl's ipod"


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 7, 2010)

Faptop
Faptendo
Fapstation


----------



## Jasper07 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well I don't, but my mom always calls everything a playstation.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 7, 2010)

Named my Wii Sterwiing after my friend stole the Stanwii name.


----------



## Puregamer (Sep 7, 2010)

ToiletDS said:
			
		

> No, Just no.


are you sure you don't call it toiletDS by any chance...just wondering.


----------



## Raiser (Sep 8, 2010)

PS2 -> "Shit"
(long time agoooo)

"Hey, what's up? Oh, not much. Just playin' with my Shit"


----------



## jan777 (Sep 8, 2010)

No particular names. but I like calling them my babies.


----------



## Daizu (Sep 9, 2010)

I named my Wii "Epic Wii" on the Wii name thingy, if that counts. Haven't named any other ones.


----------



## Orsted (Sep 9, 2010)

I named my DS frankenDS (as I've replaced its top and bottom screens several times.)


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 9, 2010)

Who the hell name his consoles? You people have some issues I think.


----------



## ddetkowski (Sep 9, 2010)

Wii = Ninty
PS3 = Sonny
XBox 360 = Softy
PS2 = Liston
Dreamcast = Segway
PS1 = Chipper


----------



## Forstride (Sep 9, 2010)

I remember seeing this topic back when the OP created it, but I never replied.

Anyway, no, I don't name my consoles, since it would be really weird to do so in my opinion.


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 9, 2010)

Not really no.

I only named my laptop "MONSTER" (yes, in proper all caps) because it's a 17" laptop with a good amount of power/size (and because it asked me to name it on startup). My friend has a penchant for calling it "The Little Beast" as well.


----------



## prowler (Sep 9, 2010)

My PC is called Prowler and that's just about it.


----------



## Raika (Sep 9, 2010)

My PC is called Raika and that's just about it.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Sep 9, 2010)

PC: WORK YOU STUPID THING! (monitor is currently dying keeps cutting out, was originally named Ryufushichou)
DS: Valkyria
PSP: Karaku32

Yea... they are all named after my gamer names (Cept Valkyria Thats my sisters name)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 9, 2010)

I find it very weird to name my consoles/handhelds so no.


----------

